# Power Pole Micro vs. "normal"



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Hoping for some experience-based advice here. I've got a 17T that I'm about to buy some kind of powered stake anchor for -- either a 6' "regular" Power Pole or a Micro.

The Micro seems better in almost every way -- it's half the price, less than half the weight, easier to install, takes up no valuable locker space for the pump, and removable.

My big concern, though, is the stake sticking up so high when it's not deployed. My platform is low -- like 30", I think -- and forward of the engine, so I'm concerned with the stake getting in the way of poling even if I mount it on my "off" side.

I also have to wonder if there isn't a possibility of material fatigue somewhere after enough time bouncing around in chop with that long lever arm waving around in the air. And it looks kind of silly too.

So for those that have micros, are those not issues? Do you leave the spike in place to run, or take it out? Does it really not get in your way poling? I would probably cut mine down to 6', since I'm rarely fishing deeper than maybe 3' at the most in this boat.

Any other considerations I might not be thinking of? Besides being shorter when retracted, what are the benefits of the "regular" Power Pole over the micro?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have the Micro on my Maverick, it is awesome so far. I cut the pole down to 5' and used a flap disc and grinder to make a new point because I usually need it poling in 18" of water or less and did not like the pole sticking way up. It is perfect now, I keep it in there while fishing and running spot to spot with no issues. I also have my other 8' 3/4" manual stakeout pole in my under gunnel rod tube and can use it when I am anchoring in deeper water to wade or whatever. The pros outweigh the cons on a poling skiff for my needs.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I take the pole out when running, the micro pole from power pole is 8' 6" but it will take any 3/4" stake so you could save money by buying a 6" stick it pin


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks -- very helpful. Did you mount on deck or transom?

I've got a plain 8' stake-out pole too that I plan to keep on board for sandbar stops and deeper water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine came deck mounted but I like the ones I've seen that are mounted vertically on an aluminum plate welded to the rear leg of the poling platform. Less holes in the deck is almost always better.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah, unfortunately my platform is too far forward for that. And in addition to drilling holes, I'm going to have put in a deck plate and cut out some foam to through-bolt it and wire it.

I've got a deck plate on the starboard side already, but that's the way I face poling.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

I really like my micro anchor and would do the same thing all over again given the chance.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I plan on going with a PP Micro on my next build. The benefits and cost out-weigh any cons. The only thing I have heard is that if you go with the battery pack (which I will), you have to charge it every few trips.....oh well. Not a big deal. BTW that is the cleanest 17T I have ever seen. Restored?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Just put one on a friends boat. 3/4 marine plywood cut to fit the power pole mount. Wrapped it glass, gave it a halfway decent paint job, and bonded that thing down to the deck. Then attached the mount. No holes in the deck. Easy peasy.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Hm, interesting idea. How did you route the cable? Or did you go battery?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

zthomas said:


> Yeah, unfortunately my platform is too far forward for that. And in addition to drilling holes, I'm going to have put in a deck plate and cut out some foam to through-bolt it and wire it.
> 
> I've got a deck plate on the starboard side already, but that's the way I face poling.
> 
> View attachment 9279


PP Micro is better suited for your skiff. As mentioned previously any 3/4" dia. fiberglass pole will work. You can find 3/4" fiberglass blanks for cheap online...I think they are often used for tree-guy stakes. Just sand a point and wrap the top with friction tape to create a stop. 

You can totally mount it too your platform. Have a shop weld a piece of 1.5"x 3" (or whatever fits) tube cantilevered out from the back of the platform and then weld the mounting plate to the cantilevered tube. They shouldn't charge but around $100 buck for that, and you don't have to mess up your deck/transom.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Danny Moody said:


> I really like my micro anchor and would do the same thing all over again given the chance.


Are you asking me? I pulled the wire through the chase that carries power from the forward battery box to the outboard. I'm not a big fan of the battery packs


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks again guys. Easier decision now. @Shadowcast, thanks for the compliment. It's a work in progress at this point, but getting there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> I plan on going with a PP Micro on my next build. The benefits and cost out-weigh any cons. The only thing I have heard is that if you go with the battery pack (which I will), you have to charge it every few trips.....oh well. Not a big deal. BTW that is the cleanest 17T I have ever seen. Restored?


Buy two batteries and have both charged like you do a battery drill/impact. Supposedly the battery is good for 100+ cycles which is well more than what you should use it in one day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Whiskey Angler said:


> PP Micro is better suited for your skiff. As mentioned previously any 3/4" dia. fiberglass pole will work. You can find 3/4" fiberglass blanks for cheap online...I think they are often used for tree-guy stakes. Just sand a point and wrap the top with friction tape to create a stop.
> 
> You can totally mount it too your platform. Have a shop weld a piece of 1.5"x 3" (or whatever fits) tube cantilevered out from the back of the platform and then weld the mounting plate to the cantilevered tube. They shouldn't charge but around $100 buck for that, and you don't have to mess up your deck/transom.


Exactly! This is what I would do if the PP wasn't on the boat when I bought it. Clean!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm having a hard time visualizing this. The "arm" would have to extend a good 14" aft from the back leg of the platform. Seems like there'd be an awful lot of stress on the joint.

Here's the closest pic I could find online, which looks plenty strong, but I need way more length than this.


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Here are some pics of the micro on my boat. The one with the Yamaha 60

http://dragonflyboats.net/boats/emerger/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

zthomas said:


> I'm having a hard time visualizing this. The "arm" would have to extend a good 14" aft from the back leg of the platform. Seems like there'd be an awful lot of stress on the joint.
> 
> Here's the closest pic I could find online, which looks plenty strong, but I need way more length than this.
> View attachment 9286


Something like this is very strong when fabricated with tubing.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

The further outboard you can mount it, the less interference it will have on your poling and less chance of whacking it with your push pole.

I've kept mind 8' long and you just have to get used to it flapping in the wind when moving from spot to spot. 

The bigger issue is remembering it's deployed before you make a move.....


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have the Micro on my Maverick, it is awesome so far. I cut the pole down to 5' and used a flap disc and grinder to make a new point because I usually need it poling in 18" of water or less and did not like the pole sticking way up. It is perfect now, I keep it in there while fishing and running spot to spot with no issues. I also have my other 8' 3/4" manual stakeout pole in my under gunnel rod tube and can use it when I am anchoring in deeper water to wade or whatever. The pros outweigh the cons on a poling skiff for my needs.


This.

As has been mentioned you can get 3/4 Fiberglass poles off Amazon pretty cheap and cut it to whatever length you need. Here's what it looks like on my skiff. No issues with poling when in the up position.


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

I've had a PP Micro since they were first released and have a Staff position with JL Marine by way of the Kayak Fishing industry.
That said, I wasn't sure if I wanted to go with the Micro or the Pro II 6' on my new (to me) HPX-V 15, but after reading these comments, I think I'll stay with what I already have. I do have an extra spike, so I may cut one down to 5'.

FWIW- the PP Micro lithium battery is awesome, but you have to make sure it's securly clipped in or you could lose it.
My Micro see's action on two Hobie Kayaks and a LIVE paddle board.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lt.FireDog said:


> I've had a PP Micro since they were first released and have a Staff position with JL Marine by way of the Kayak Fishing industry.
> That said, I wasn't sure if I wanted to go with the Micro or the Pro II 6' on my new (to me) HPX-V 15, but after reading these comments, I think I'll stay with what I already have. I do have an extra spike, so I may cut one down to 5'.
> 
> FWIW- the PP Micro lithium battery is awesome, but you have to make sure it's securly clipped in or you could lose it.
> My Micro see's action on two Hobie Kayaks and a LIVE paddle board.


I also like to wade quite a bit and have not tested the remote range yet but I will this week. You can wade downwind and let the boat follow instead of having to wade back like we used to before power poles. I love this feature! I think with a 15' skiff like yours weight is an issue and 11# is much better than a regular Powerpole that's about twice the weight. I have not even looked at the battery packs but it's a great option if you want to keep it simple.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

The micro is probably fine unless you are going to be in strong current or choppy conditions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monoman said:


> The micro is probably fine unless you are going to be in strong current or choppy conditions.


A spike in the bottom is a spike in the bottom. Once it is down the work is over, the only reason there is a weight limit on the unit is the bracket will give trying to keep a heavier boat anchored. A heavier boat actually helps the motor push the spike down because it has some weight behind it. On kayaks and light skiffs you will feel the unit picking up on the boat as the spike is going in. The micro actually resets itself if waves or a boat wake causes it to come loose, pretty cool.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Love mine works great here pic of it mounted to my platform . Cheaper and quieter then larger hydraulic units . Pole sticking up has not been an issue .


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The micro actually resets itself if waves or a boat wake causes it to come loose, pretty cool.


This is a handy feature but I always wondered why Power Pole didn't opt for a clutch system to allow the boat to move freely move on the pole once it's been set into position.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is a handy feature but I always wondered why Power Pole didn't opt for a clutch system to allow the boat to move freely move on the pole once it's been set into position.


That mutch lateral force might brake the pole?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> That mutch lateral force might brake the pole?


 Certainly it's been designed to handle enough force to anchor along the full length of the spike. 

A small boat wake can unseat the spike. If you could disengage the motor the boat would simply rise and fall along the anchoring spike. I've had mine pull free when I went to the front of the boat to help handle a big fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Certainly it's been designed to handle enough force to anchor along the full length of the spike.
> 
> A small boat wake can unseat the spike. If you could disengage the motor the boat would simply rise and fall along the anchoring spike. I've had mine pull free when I went to the front of the boat to help handle a big fish.


Check out "Wave Mode"


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks again, everybody.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

This thread makes me want to sell the PP that came on my skiff and buy a micro.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Does the micro have the same bolt pattern as a standard power pole? Like I mentioned, my skiff came with a PP Pro II and it's mounted on a nicely fabricated bracket off the stern. If the micro has the same bolt pattern as the standard PP, it would make for a very easy switch.


----------

